# Il forum ...



## Mari' (6 Dicembre 2010)

... oggi non mi e' piaciuto manco un po  e' stato uno dei peggiori giorni da quando sono entrata (per restarci questa volta) nel lontano giugno del 2007  .


----------



## xfactor (6 Dicembre 2010)

magari trovi quello che può interessarti


http://www.motoclub-tingavert.it/f23s.html;)


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2010)

c'è anche un sito molto visitato che tratta i tricicli? :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... oggi non mi e' piaciuto manco un po  e' stato uno dei peggiori giorni da quando sono entrata (per restarci questa volta) nel lontano giugno del 2007  .


Mari' ma perche' ch'essucciess'?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## fatata56 (6 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... oggi non mi e' piaciuto manco un po  e' stato uno dei peggiori giorni da quando sono entrata (per restarci questa volta) nel lontano giugno del 2007  .


 Io sono fresca.. e mi sono ritrovata in mezzo ad una discussione (sciocca) mio malgrado.. il nervosismo e la tensione di questi giorni non mi é garbato per niente


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... oggi non mi e' piaciuto manco un po  e' stato uno dei peggiori giorni da quando sono entrata (per restarci questa volta) nel lontano giugno del 2007  .


Sono d'accordo con te...è la prima volta che mi sento a disagio


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2010)

Stavo per aprire un nuovo topic dopo aver letto gli interventi di oggi.

Ma vedendo che Marì ci ha già pensato, approfitto del suo per esprimere la mia opinione.

All'interno di questo forum ci sono persone che per formazione, cultura, fede (non religiosa), sensibilità, non accettano il tono o il contenuto di certi interventi.

Nel massimo rispetto di queste persone e delle loro storie personali (che evidentemente influenzano non poco il loro modo di recepire gli interventi altrui) chiedo gentilmente a tutti,* ma in particolare al Conte Pinceton* di abbassare i toni.
Conte, non me ne volere, ma non sono tutti come me, che accetto supponenze ed epiteti più o meno velati nei confronti miei e della mia famiglia senza colpo ferire: o che capisco che le tue esternazioni hanno la loro fondatezza. 
Evidentemente la tua visone delle cose è perturbante per una parte dell'utenza.
Esprimi la tua opinione liberamente, mollando l'osso, come faccio io, quando dall'altra parte avverti disagio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2010)

... però ha l'osso attaccato alla dentiera :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... però ha l'osso attaccato alla dentiera :rotfl:


Ehm...come il Conte Ugolino che addentava in eterno la testa di ca@@@ dell'arcivescovo Ruggeri?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ehm...come il Conte Ugolino che addentava in eterno la testa di ca@@@ dell'arcivescovo Ruggeri?


 ... uhm, mi fa nascere una sete irresistibile per un liquore al peperoncino :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (6 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ehm...come il Conte Ugolino che addentava in eterno la testa di ca@@@ dell'arcivescovo Ruggeri?


Minghia...affamato proprio di "pompelmi"...

distrailo...per me ce la puoi fare...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Minghia...affamato proprio di "pompelmi"...
> 
> distrailo...per me ce la puoi fare...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 aveva il palpapalla nelle mutande? o il ricottiere? :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... però ha l'osso attaccato alla dentiera :rotfl:


Messaggio recepito.
Hai ragione.
Tolto tutti i post ossuti.
Tanto dovevo.
Contepinceton

(Non oso chiederti di fare ulteriore pulizia eh?)
Tu sai che io mi impegno.


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Dicembre 2010)

E a quando imparare a gestire le cose direttamente e privatamente con Admin evitando di fare scenegggiate alla "Mario Merola"? Sarebbe ora, senza uscite di scena ad effetto o mea culpa modello soldi del Monopoli.


----------



## Kid (7 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E a quando imparare a gestire le cose direttamente e privatamente con Admin evitando di fare scenegggiate alla "Mario Merola"? Sarebbe ora, senza uscite di scena ad effetto o mea culpa modello soldi del Monopoli.


Ollà, ci voleva il nostro buon Alce per dirlo.


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2010)

devo aver letto da jesus almeno un quattro barracinque addii ..._questoforumnonmimerita;_ se tanto mi da tanto non sarà l'ultimo.
arrivederci alla prossima punta, su questo schermo..nell'era glaciale 2 (la vendetta).


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo aver letto da jesus almeno un quattro barracinque addii ..._*questoforumnonmimerita*;_ se tanto mi da tanto non sarà l'ultimo.
> arrivederci alla prossima punta, su questo schermo..nell'era glaciale 2 (la vendetta).


 
Conosciuto anche come _"sindrome di Tatina"_ .

Bei tempi 

bleah


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2010)

*Insomma*

Ma insomma.....ci son litigi ed io non mi accorgo di nulla....ed è grave.....la cosa peggiore poi...e che non li provoco neanche io.....mio dio come mi son ridotto.....!!:rotfl::rotfl:Vabbè.....saran delusi tutti quelli che mi additavano al publico lubridio!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Dicembre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma insomma.....ci son litigi ed io non mi accorgo di nulla....ed è grave.....la cosa peggiore poi...e che non li provoco neanche io.....mio dio come mi son ridotto.....!!:rotfl::rotfl:Vabbè.....saran delusi tutti quelli che mi additavano al publico *lubridio*!!


 
"ludibrio", ignorante!

















Ecco, adesso azzuffiamoci, dai!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma insomma.....*ci son litigi ed io non mi accorgo di nulla....ed è grave.....la cosa peggiore poi...e che non li provoco neanche io.....mio dio come mi son ridotto.....!!*:rotfl::rotfl:Vabbè.....saran delusi tutti quelli che mi additavano al publico lubridio!!



Buongiorno nipotone  stai perdendo i pezzi per strada eh :carneval: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2010)

*Alce*

Mamma mia per un refeuso.....subito ripreso......!Caro alce....io mi azzuffo solo con le persone in malafede......credimi...il resto son cavolate.....!!:up:


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia per un refeuso.....subito ripreso......!Caro alce....io mi azzuffo solo con le persone in malafede......credimi...il resto son cavolate.....!!:up:


un_ refeuso_ può sempre capitare:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2010)

*Marì*

Si mi spiace se vi sto deludendo....non litigo più con nessuno....son diventato un utente normale.....mamma mia.....ADMIN FRA UN Pò MI BANNERà.....!


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2010)

*Minerva*

Mhhhhh che pazienza che ci ho......!!


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2010)

:dance:





oscuro ha detto:


> Mhhhhh che pazienza che ci ho......!!


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si mi spiace se vi sto deludendo....non litigo più con nessuno....son diventato un utente normale.....mamma mia.....*ADMIN FRA **UN Pò MI BANNERà*.....!



NO :ira:, son finiti quei tempi  ora e' diverso  :mrgreen::rofl::rofl:


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2010)

*Marì*

......Bò...certo è che devo trovar un pretesto valido per litigare con qualcuno...!!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2010)

A me spiace tanto di avervi deluso e di essere caduto così in basso...se qualcuno mi indica altri post miei da eliminare, lo farò volentieri...ribadisco che per me le ragioni del forum sono prioritarie anche su dissapori personali.
Nun tengo business e aborro ritrovare qui climi pesanti..
Mi vergogno di me stesso.
Ragazzi non sono perfetto io.
Ho i miei limiti, come tutti del resto.
Ma ancora grazie alle persone che in privato hanno saputo farmi riflettere, mi sono sentito coccolato come non mai...grazie.


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me spiace tanto di avervi deluso e di essere caduto così in basso...se qualcuno mi indica altri post miei da eliminare, lo farò volentieri...ribadisco che per me le ragioni del forum sono prioritarie anche su dissapori personali.
> Nun tengo business e aborro ritrovare qui climi pesanti..
> Mi vergogno di me stesso.
> Ragazzi non sono perfetto io.
> ...


quello che colpisce maggiormente me, piccola atarassica che non sono altro...è tutto il traffico privato che tieni...ammazza:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2010)

*Conte*

Guarda che nessuno è perfetto.....!Poi io cerco sempre di distinguere fra la buonafede e la malafede.....!Conte se una persona trasparente anche negli errori.....pensi quel che dici e dici quel che pensi.....dai non farla lunga....!Pensa ciò che è stato fatto ad Oscuro.....o meglio cio che hanno provato a fare.....poi alla fine ha vinto l'onestà.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

Personalmente sono contraria a cancellare gli interventi/post, in passato ahime' ho commesso anche io questo errore, e mi pento, mi pento perche e' importante per capire e far capire nel tempo come si sono svolte le cose/gli eventi e, perche' e' successo ... questo vale anche per chi ci legge, fargli/le capire come siamo fatti, come la pensiamo .


----------



## oscuro (7 Dicembre 2010)

*Marì*

Avete notizie di quei delinquenti morali?


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> avete notizie di quei delinquenti morali?



boh!

​


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Personalmente sono contraria a cancellare gli interventi/post, in passato ahime' ho commesso anche io questo errore, e mi pento, mi pento perche e' importante per capire e far capire nel tempo come si sono svolte le cose/gli eventi e, perche' e' successo ... questo vale anche per chi ci legge, fargli/le capire come siamo fatti, come la pensiamo .


 
Si, sono con te.
Fatta una cazzata, l'importante è non andare avanti ed insistere.


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, sono con te.
> Fatta una cazzata, l'importante è non andare avanti ed insistere.


Ti pare  oramai il danno e' stato fatto  si puo' solo ripare parlando/discutendo e facendo chiarezza, che cazzo prova la cancellazione dei post  ... chi leggera' in futuro non capira' un cazzo :unhappy:.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti pare  oramai il danno e' stato fatto  si puo' solo ripare parlando/discutendo e facendo chiarezza, che cazzo prova la cancellazione dei post  ... chi leggera' in futuro non capira' un cazzo :unhappy:.


Come dice argutamente rita, chi legge ha interesse per l'argomento, io ho tolto post, che non c'entrano una mazza, nè con il forum nè con l'argomento trattato...nessuno mi ha chiesto di farlo, e iniziativa mia. Sarò o no depositario e responsabile di quanto posto?
Infatti non a caso tu ieri mi hai fatto notare che sto rompendo il cazzo o no?
Io non mi metto certo a discutere in piazza eh?
I cassi miei sono miei.
Quegli degli altri sono degli altri.
Sto facendo del mio meglio, in rapporto ai miei limiti, vediamo di non infierire eh?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come dice argutamente rita, chi legge ha interesse per l'argomento, io ho tolto post, che non c'entrano una mazza, nè con il forum nè con l'argomento trattato...nessuno mi ha chiesto di farlo, e iniziativa mia. Sarò o no depositario e responsabile di quanto posto?
> Infatti non a caso tu ieri mi hai fatto notare che sto rompendo il cazzo o no?
> Io non mi metto certo a discutere in piazza eh?
> I cassi miei sono miei.
> ...


 
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Buffone !!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come dice argutamente rita, chi legge ha interesse per l'argomento, io ho tolto post, che non c'entrano una mazza, nè con il forum nè con l'argomento trattato...nessuno mi ha chiesto di farlo, e iniziativa mia. Sarò o no depositario e responsabile di quanto posto?
> Infatti non a caso tu ieri mi hai fatto notare che sto rompendo il cazzo o no?
> Io non mi metto certo a discutere in piazza eh?
> I cassi miei sono miei.
> ...





Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> Buffone !!!!!!
> ...



APPUNTO! ... chiaritevi qua senza rompere il CAZZO in giro per il forum ... e, per "favore", non cancellate cio' che affermate, abbiate le palle di sostenerlo fino in fondo il vostro pensiero.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Dicembre 2010)

...


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Dicembre 2010)

E tanto per chiarire.....

HO IN ARCHIVIO MAIL INVIATEMI PRIVATAMENTE dal conte delle mie ciabatte in cui si fa i cazzi miei in maniera sfacciata e lo ammette e dichiara candidamente.

LO VOLETE CAPIRE CHE E' UN BUGIARDO COMMEDIANTE ?

Mi spiace se insisto, ma lo farò finchè il buon Giovanni non mi sbatte fuori o finchè quella specie di essere umano non rende pubbliche scuse.


----------



## Kid (7 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E tanto per chiarire.....
> 
> HO IN ARCHIVIO MAIL INVIATEMI PRIVATAMENTE dal conte delle mie ciabatte in cui si fa i cazzi miei in maniera sfacciata e lo ammette e dichiara candidamente.
> 
> ...



Che sia un commediante non ne avevo dubbi.   Bugiardo... chissà!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Che sia un commediante non ne avevo dubbi.  Bugiardo... chissà!


E' il RE, dei bugiardi..... Sa solo girare intorno ai dettagli per evitare danni.... ma vale per i fessi, non per chi ha un minimo di sale in zucca !!!!

Ad esempio, mi sfida a dimostrare che Fatata sia un suo clone ma io non ho mai detto esattamente questo.

Riprendo il post cui mi riferisco:

_"Ho le prove che Fatata è un clone* o comunque un personaggio inventato.*_ 
*Dal Conte."*

E' un clone = clone di qualcuno (non necessariamente del conte)
Personaggio inventato = creato (o invitato qui dentro) appositamente per un certo scopo.


----------



## Kid (7 Dicembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E' il RE, dei bugiardi..... Sa solo girare intorno ai dettagli per evitare danni.... ma vale per i fessi, non per chi ha un minimo di sale in zucca !!!!
> 
> Ad esempio, mi sfida a dimostrare che Fatata sia un suo clone ma io non ho mai detto esattamente questo.
> 
> ...



Ora che mi ci fai pensare ho sempre sospettato che il Conte di notte si fingesse donna e girasse per le chat room erotiche... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scherzi a parte, non serve contaminare mille thread per questa roba. Tirate fuori le prove o state zitti e boni... entrambi!


----------



## Minerva (7 Dicembre 2010)

guarda che non vieni a raccontarci nulla che una persona mediamente intelligente non abbia capito da tempo.ma tutto è così folkloristico .
ariops...mi è scappato di rispondere :singleeye:


dovendo fare una riflessione seria mi chiedo come mai si mandi via un a parte di persone per molto meno e si lasci chi imperversa nel sottobosco...il conte è uno sponsor?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> *Ora che mi ci fai pensare ho sempre sospettato che il Conte di notte si fingesse donna e girasse per le chat room erotiche... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:*
> 
> Scherzi a parte, non serve contaminare mille thread per questa roba. Tirate fuori le prove o state zitti e boni... entrambi!


Ahahahah.... non ci sei andato lontano, sai ??? Ahahahah

Le prove non posso tirarle fuori in pubblico per ragioni di privacy e di buon gusto (che ho, nonostante sia incazzato nero)

PS: Io voglio solo andar via. Mi sento un animale in gabbia qui dentro. Mannaggia a me che sono entrato.....


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

*Grande Agatha e Grande Vivaldi!!!*



*La filastrocca*:​ 
_"Dieci poveri negretti_
_Se ne andarono a mangiar:_
_uno fece indigestione,_
_solo nove ne restar._

_Nove poveri negretti_
_fino a notte alta vegliar:_
_uno cadde addormentato,_
_otto soli ne restar._

_Otto poveri negretti_
_Se ne vanno a passeggiar:_
_uno, ahimè, è rimasto indietro,_
_solo sette ne restar._

_Sette poveri negretti_
_legna andarono a spaccar:_
_un di lor s'infranse a mezzo,_
_e sei soli ne restar._

_I sei poveri negretti_
_giocan con un alvear:_
_da una vespa uno fu punto,_
_solo cinque ne restar._

_Cinque poveri negretti_
_un giudizio han da sbrigar:_
_un lo ferma il tribunale_
_quattro soli ne restar._

_Quattro poveri negretti_
_salpan verso l'alto mar:_
_uno un granchio se lo prende,_
_e tre soli ne restar._

_I tre poveri negretti_
_allo zoo vollero andar:_
_uno l'orso ne abbrancò,_
_e due soli ne restar._

_I due poveri negretti_
_stanno al sole per un po':_
_un si fuse come cera_
_e uno solo ne restò._
_Solo, il povero negretto_
_in un bosco se ne andò:_
_ad un pino s'impiccò,_
_e nessuno ne restò."_

​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oezX0QYoHco


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (7 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che non vieni a raccontarci nulla che una persona mediamente intelligente non abbia capito da tempo.ma tutto è così folkloristico .
> ariops...mi è scappato di rispondere :singleeye:
> 
> 
> dovendo fare una riflessione seria mi chiedo come mai si mandi via un a parte di persone per molto meno e si lasci chi imperversa nel sottobosco...il conte è uno sponsor?


Se ti riferisci a me, hai ragione (anche se non ho capito il sottobosco... o ti riferivi a lui ?).

Ho chiesto di andar via perchè non sarò in grado di controllarmi e sarò solo un nocumento per questo posto.


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che non vieni a raccontarci nulla che una persona mediamente intelligente non abbia capito da tempo.ma tutto è così folkloristico .
> ariops...mi è scappato di rispondere :singleeye:
> 
> 
> dovendo fare una riflessione seria mi chiedo come mai si mandi via un a parte di persone per molto meno e si lasci chi imperversa nel sottobosco...*il conte è uno sponsor?*



*Cosi pare*  :mrgreen:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuvGDsGjOYo



*
AH! ... SCUSATE, MA NON CE L'HO FATTA *:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Mari' (7 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' ma perche' ch'essucciess'?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Fetentone dove sei  ... manchi sempre alla diretta tu :incazzato: :incazzato:














































:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Dicembre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si mi spiace se vi sto deludendo....non litigo più con nessuno....son diventato un utente normale.....mamma mia.....*ADMIN FRA UN Pò MI BANNERà*.....!


 hips! :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2010)

*conte*

certo è che , a prescindere dalla mutanda che tu indossi, sei un untouchable: chi ti tocca sparisce:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo è che , a prescindere dalla mutanda che tu indossi, sei un untouchable: chi ti tocca sparisce:mrgreen:


Donna: dipende dove mi si tocca, e chi si tocca.
Altro non posso dirti.


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna: dipende dove mi si tocca, e chi si tocca.
> Altro non posso dirti.


 uomo: non occorre infatti


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> uomo: non occorre infatti


Il forum è una cosa seria per me.
Ci tengo da morire a questo forum.
In esso postano le persone a me più care XD.
Donna: i miei metodi sono discutibilissimi...ha ragione Donna Marì ( Sei cazzone...sei cazzone...) 
Ma raggiungo sempre ( ben dai quasi sempre) gli obiettivi che mi pongo.

Non si sfugge alla maledizione del Conte XD.

:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il forum è una cosa seria per me.
> Ci tengo da morire a questo forum.
> *In esso postano le persone a me più care* XD.
> Donna: i miei metodi sono discutibilissimi...ha ragione Donna Marì ( Sei cazzone...sei cazzone...)
> ...


 mi auguro che questa sia una tua esagerazione ad effetto altrimenti troverei la cosa preoccupante.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro che questa sia una tua esagerazione ad effetto altrimenti troverei la cosa preoccupante.


Per me o per loro?


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me o per loro?


per  entrambi


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> per  entrambi


Che fare adesso?:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che fare adesso?:carneval:


 pubblicità:sonar:


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il forum è una cosa seria per me.
> *Ci tengo da morire a questo forum.*
> In esso postano le persone a me più care XD.
> Donna: i miei metodi sono discutibilissimi...ha ragione Donna Marì ( Sei cazzone...sei cazzone...)
> ...



Esagerato :mosking: ... come al solito :fischio:


----------



## Eliade (10 Dicembre 2010)

Ma insomma...vi lascio soli qualche giorno e combinate casini a spatatratta!
Monelli/e!!! :carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma insomma...vi lascio soli qualche giorno e combinate casini a spatatratta!
> Monelli/e!!! :carneval:


Se basta la tua presenza per evitare certi sgraditi exploit, ti prego: non allontanarti più !!!!!!!! :up:


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma insomma...vi lascio soli qualche giorno e combinate casini a spatatratta!
> Monelli/e!!! :carneval:



(questa volta) nulla saccio 















































:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Dicembre 2010)

Omertosa :ar:


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Omertosa :ar:



Discreta ... praticamente un  :angeletto: .


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Discreta ... praticamente un :angeletto: .


Se insisti tolgo la "t" e metto la "d"


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se insisti tolgo la "t" e metto la "d"



:triste:

Ma perche' mi tratti sempre male ... perche' ​


----------



## Eliade (10 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se basta la tua presenza per evitare certi sgraditi exploit, ti prego: non allontanarti più !!!!!!!! :up:


 Ma alce...non lo vedi? Io porto la pace nel mondo.

Toh, prendete un po' di cioccolata:







Mari' ha detto:


> (questa volta) nulla saccio
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Nun sai nient tu eh??:rotfl:



Mari' ha detto:


> Discreta ... praticamente un :angeletto: .


 :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :triste:​
> 
> Ma perche' mi tratti sempre male ... perche' ​


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxfdKRIYQZU


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Dicembre 2010)

Grazie Eli, e non andartene più

(la prossima volta pane e nutella, ok?)


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nun sai nient tu eh??:rotfl:
> 
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl:



Giuro sulla testa di Berlusconi  non so niente :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxfdKRIYQZU





Le tecniche con me non funzionano mai  ... sono imprevedibile e lunatica :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (10 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie Eli, e non andartene più
> 
> (la prossima volta pane e nutella, ok?)


Boona pane e nutella!!!
Promesso...in realtà non l'ho fatto perchè mi ricordavo di desse allergia! 
Tranki non vado da nessuna parte, a meno d'impegni improrogabili e/o urgenti che richiedono la mia, me medima, persona altrove......cioè a meno che nun teng che fa, ci sono! 




Mari' ha detto:


> Giuro sulla testa di Berlusconi  non so niente :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


      
OMG...ho appena sentito un'edizione straordinaria del tg....
Berlusconi ha perso la testa per un cioccolatino!!!!  

:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Boona pane e nutella!!!
> Promesso...in realtà non l'ho fatto perchè mi ricordavo di desse allergia!
> Tranki non vado da nessuna parte, a meno d'impegni improrogabili e/o urgenti che richiedono la mia, me medima, persona altrove......cioè a meno che nun teng che fa, ci sono!
> 
> ...



Maschio?  ... Obama?


----------



## Eliade (10 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Maschio?  ... Obama?


NOn hanno ancora divulgato la notizia, ma solo indriscrezioni, fonti vicine al premier affermano che potrebbe trattarsi di Armando Guebuza, mentre l'opposizione punta su Monsignour Milingo (i due sarebbero stati visti spesso nella villa in Sardegna del premier). 


Il premier dice:"Sono solo amichetti!" 

 

Sono sconvolta...Marì che hai combinato? :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> NOn hanno ancora divulgato la notizia, ma solo indriscrezioni, fonti vicine al premier affermano che potrebbe trattarsi di *Armando Guebuza*, mentre l'opposizione punta su *Monsignour Milingo* (i due sarebbero stati visti spesso nella villa in Sardegna del premier).
> 
> 
> Il premier dice:"Sono solo amichetti!"
> ...



L'interessamento per questi due non e' disinteressato  qualcosa gli serve al "nano"  al presidente del Monzabico gli vuole donare un po di monnezza napoletana  e a Milingo, la buona parola con il Signore  :rotfl:

... e cosa potevo/dovevo combinare io  provo solo un profondo disgusto per cio' che accade nel mondo, punto. :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxfdKRIYQZU


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2hDsQDdB-E&feature=related


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2010)

Signor Pincetone come al solito esageri sempre, stoni, vai fuori tempo ... per un musicista il tempo e' importante, e' basilare  ed e' molto grave andare fuori tempo  .

PS per cui non meriti risposta, solo indignazione.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Signor Pincetone come al solito esageri sempre, stoni, vai fuori tempo ... per un musicista il tempo e' importante, e' basilare  ed e' molto grave andare fuori tempo  .
> 
> PS per cui non meriti risposta, solo indignazione.


Ma figuriamoci...
La prima della sagra della primavera di Igor Strawinsky a Parigi fu un fiasco plateale....con Camille Saint Saens...indignato che lascia la sala alle prime battute solo perchè ciò...vede un fagotto suonare nelle note più acute.
Oggi la sagra della primavera di Strawinsky è considerato uno dei capolavori assoluti di tutto il secolo scorso...
Siamo umani e non macchine.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooi7eomsTuc&feature=related

Questa è tutta musica fatta di tempi e ritmi sovrapposti...
Casomai potremo dire...che dirigere o eseguire questa partitura è estremamente difficile...non è un teatrino dei pupi eh?
O la sigla di pasta barilla...


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ..........()........non è un teatrino dei pupi eh?
> *O la sigla di pasta barilla*...


Dai, Conte, fai il bravo, non mi toccare Vangelis che a me piace un sacco.
Non sarà uno Stravy, ma a me piace


----------



## Anna A (10 Dicembre 2010)

*datemi una lametta..*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, Conte, fai il bravo, non mi toccare *Vangelis *che a me piace un sacco.
> Non sarà uno Stravy, ma a me piace


ovviamente con incensi accesi..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (10 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ovviamente con incensi accesi..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVqGf2clvxo
eccolaointingat:


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2010)

SE Se se, o'ballett, o tiemp e o triccheballacche :mrgreen: 'O ppane d''afranchezza e' senza sale.

Ah mannaggia' a'bubba' ... quann e strumient vann n'te e man sbagliat 

Pincetone, tu pensi e credi di essere bravo a girare la frittata, buon per te se ci credi ... ma io son difficile, particolare e complicata :cooldue: se tu fossi napoletano ti direi: Tu tien a stoppa, e io ce facc e trezz ca stoppa toia. Compri'?

Rafanie', fatt'accatta' 'a chi nun te sape! Chiaro? :ciao:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> SE Se se, o'ballett, o tiemp e o triccheballacche :mrgreen: 'O ppane d''afranchezza e' senza sale.
> 
> Ah mannaggia' a'bubba' ... quann e strumient vann n'te e man sbagliat
> 
> ...


Si tranquilla no? 
é che sto scocciatello no?


----------



## Mari' (10 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si tranquilla no?
> é che sto scocciatello no?


In questo caso vai a casa vai ... vai , vai*.*


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dai, Conte, fai il bravo, non mi toccare Vangelis che a me piace un sacco.
> Non sarà uno Stravy, ma a me piace


Anche a me piace Vangelis eh?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYJzcUvS_NU&feature=related

Ma pochi sanno che...
questa è del russo eh?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Sxd6HwsYMw&feature=related

Questa è per il grande benny goodman:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNvC5vAYX-E&feature=related

qui gioca a fare scott Joplin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NQvUd_1vl8&feature=related

qui a Bach:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY5k4EmvKks&NR=1

qui recupera le tecniche dei compositori del 400...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUsnEjlL9x4&feature=related



Alce....quale è il vero Stravinsky eh?
Io penso che qui sia veramente sè stesso...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxuIl4dB1xw

Io non penso che Vangelis sia un compositore di basso lignaggio o che valga poco...è a sto mondo ci sono i pezzi da 90 e quelli di calibro ridotto...poi i media hanno avuto un ruolo immenso nel fare la celebrità delle musiche eh? Non dei compositori...
Se io suono quel pezzo di barilla? Tutti riconoscono la sigla di Barilla, non un pezzo di Vangelis....

Come dire...una povera donna per fare la creativa si mette tutta sexy e seducente...e lui le dice..." Oh cara adesso si mi piaci: assomiglia a Moana Pozzi!"...


----------



## Anna A (10 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anche a me piace Vangelis eh?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYJzcUvS_NU&feature=related
> 
> Ma pochi sanno che...
> ...


fai dei paragoni che definire imbarazzanti è dire poco..
è come dire che eumir deodato lo conoscono tutti perché ha fatto la sigla di novantesimo minuto.. :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> fai dei paragoni che definire imbarazzanti è dire poco..
> è come dire che eumir deodato lo conoscono tutti perché ha fatto la sigla di novantesimo minuto.. :carneval:


No lui serve ad altri scopi...lui gioca con la roba altrui eh?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5Rn7S2zLWE&feature=fvw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLuW-GBaJ8k&feature=related

Come lui no?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Y1x04hAUT4&feature=related
raspando da ravel...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5r8sa863Ts&feature=related
che orchestrò l'originale...no?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IB_TbGVOLE&feature=related

e che dire della stronzetta lady gaga?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I

Mi dispiace ma la sua casso di bad romance...parte con una fuga di bach.


----------



## Anna A (10 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No lui serve ad altri scopi...lui gioca con la roba altrui eh?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5Rn7S2zLWE&feature=fvw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLuW-GBaJ8k&feature=related
> ...


... a little piece of my heart, come cantava Janis...


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ovviamente con incensi accesi..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Non considero Vangelis musica da trombodromo.
Per certe occasioni preferisco  "Animals" dei pink floyd.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non considero Vangelis musica da trombodromo.
> Per certe occasioni preferisco  "Animals" dei pink floyd.


Ma questo è un capolavoro compositivo degno di ogni rispetto, e fatalità questo pezzo è tra i meno famosi dei pink:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCv4cLqs1ik&feature=related


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma questo è un capolavoro compositivo degno di ogni rispetto, e fatalità questo pezzo è tra i meno famosi dei pink:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCv4cLqs1ik&feature=related


è un capolavoro veramente!


----------



## Minerva (13 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un capolavoro veramente!


 meraviglioso


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

*ops*

dimenticavo di dire che pure pigs (animals) è un capolavoro come lo è il maiale volante -artisticamente parlando.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Dicembre 2010)

Cacchio, mi avete scomodato i Mostri Sacri .

Io sono molto più terra terra, per me la canzone da scortico per eccellenza è questa 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlq0BJlDGT0


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

*ma li mortè*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Cacchio, mi avete scomodato i Mostri Sacri .
> 
> Io sono molto più terra terra, per me la canzone da scortico per eccellenza è questa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mlq0BJlDGT0


e trovi pure chi ti dice"che bella" chi sono, mentre divide il letto con te?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Dicembre 2010)

Eeeehhh ???? 

Edit: Adesso ho capito.....Con quei doppi apici messi in mezzo mi ci è voluto in pò a capire quello che volevi dire.....:mrgreen:

Quando la trovo te lo faccio sapè.....


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eeeehhh ????


eh cosa?:condom:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2010)

Mezza orina fa ero cosi'...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6z0__7sfNm0&feature=related

un quarto d'ora fa...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkJHBSAqVIo

e da 5 minuti cosi'...allegher el bus' del cul' le' negher..
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mxBbrrPQ0E


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mezza orina fa ero cosi'...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6z0__7sfNm0&feature=related
> 
> un quarto d'ora fa...
> ...


sei sempre il solito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei sempre il solito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


... almeno su di lui ci si puo' fidare 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2010)

*Quello di cui abbiamo bisogno*

*Revolution!   *​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt82NrHrfa8


:up: :rotfl: :up:​


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bcb5TZKewZE



:up:​


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' quella musica elettronica fa cagare...

una sciacquatina alle rekkie...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_QXc5duq-4


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' quella musica elettronica fa cagare...
> 
> una sciacquatina alle rekkie...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Stermi' ma tu mi inviti a nozze :mrgreen: i Tangerin Deam :salta::salta::salta:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwldaxSjVn0


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Mari' quella musica elettronica fa cagare...
> 
> una sciacquatina alle rekkie...
> 
> ...


maggico!

mio figlio ha iniziato ad amare la musica proprio con i tangerine dream.
è una di quelle cose che mi porterò per sempre nel cuore. aveva 10 anni.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> maggico!
> 
> mio figlio ha iniziato ad amare la musica proprio con i tangerine dream.
> è una di quelle cose che mi porterò per sempre nel cuore. aveva 10 anni.


drogato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2010)

Stermi', sei sempre una magnifica sorpresa :up:


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> drogato...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no. è casomai l'esatto contrario di suo padre...:carneval:


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stermi', sei sempre una magnifica sorpresa :up:


 
vero.


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2010)

A dire il vero preferisco la versione del 77  :up:​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vTd9-ICkMk


----------



## Anna A (13 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A dire il vero preferisco la versione del 77  :up:​
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vTd9-ICkMk


va bè, ma allora dillo che vuoi farmi piangere...
mi viene in mente tutto quel periodo di vita.


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, ma allora dillo che vuoi farmi piangere...
> mi viene in mente tutto quel periodo di vita.


Anna restano sempre dei Grandi  :up:


----------



## Mari' (13 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Non considero Vangelis musica da trombodromo.*
> Per certe occasioni preferisco  "Animals" dei pink floyd.


*Vero:*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BydBT6pEqz4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w0Xy_6WIY0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlDWXv-cIh8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT5zCHn0tsg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV-GBE0Molg


:up:​


----------



## Tubarao (13 Dicembre 2010)

E di questi che mi dite ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnQntM-rtDE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gsfyAXOoc4



A Novembre al Blue Note a Milano c'era Robert Fripp e non sono riuscito ad andare :incazzato:


----------



## fatata56 (13 Dicembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non considero Vangelis musica da trombodromo.
> Per certe occasioni preferisco "Animals" dei pink floyd.


 Ma perché? Cioé fatemi capire...vi presentate con la radio sulla spalla ?!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Dicembre 2010)

fatata56 ha detto:


> ma perché? Cioé fatemi capire...vi presentate con la radio sulla spalla ?!


ahahahahahahah:d:d:d:d


----------



## Sterminator (14 Dicembre 2010)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E di questi che mi dite ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnQntM-rtDE
> 
> ...


Quello e' ottimo, poi la sperimentazione ha preso il sopravvento e nun s'e' capito piu' un cazzen....

per me quando le band diventano un collettivo permanente fanno cagare...infatti Fripp da quell'ottimo humus di  partenza ha fatto solo cagate...

Come Shulze o Froese dei Tangerine dopo i primi capolavori e come tutti gli altri gruppi, idem con patate..

riassumendo...

per me, la buona musica non arriva a fine anni 70, dopo quel periodo, sara' stato l'aver battuto ormai tutte le strade, l'esaurimento dell'estro creativo o che, ma hanno fatto solo cagate...


----------

